# Brought It Home



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Took delivery of our New 25RSS from the deallership this afternoon, and so far so good. The DW and I have just spent the last 4 hours trying to put that mound of STUFF on the garage floor from the old TT back into the New TT. After getting about half way through the pile I came to reailize that changing TT's is not much different than doing a standard house move, in that over time a person can accumlate more junk! being stored, compared to things that are actually being used. So with that we started disposing of usless stuff as we went and now we have tons of storage (for the future junk







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Enjoy your new Outback!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ain't life grand?









Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> now we have tons of storage (for the future junk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All too true!

Welcome








Enjoy the new camper. 25RSS is a marvelous floorplan.

Enjoy filling the camper!


----------



## livinthedream (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new trailer! Enjoy camping.

We just "moved" from our old TT to our Outback last Saturday and I feel your pain. DH let off with a litany of "why do we have this", "do we really need that", "I don't think we needed more storage, you just need to get rid of half the stuff we're carting around", "do you know how much gas it takes to haul this [email protected] around", etc. etc....


----------



## wonjusup (May 25, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Took delivery of our New 25RSS from the deallership this afternoon, and so far so good. The DW and I have just spent the last 4 hours trying to put that mound of STUFF on the garage floor from the old TT back into the New TT. After getting about half way through the pile I came to reailize that changing TT's is not much different than doing a standard house move, in that over time a person can accumlate more junk! being stored, compared to things that are actually being used. So with that we started disposing of usless stuff as we went and now we have tons of storage (for the future junk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We picked up our 25RSS on Monday and have a different problem. We upgraded from a pop-up and moved all our stuff into the camper and didn't make a dent in the storage. We added a second TV, DVD player, new sheets, towels, rugs, food, etc, and still have loads of storage. A hard-side is so much nicer than a pop-up. I was also surprised that our Dodge Durango tows the 25RSS just as easy as the pop-up.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

outbacknjack said:


> We picked up our 25RSS on Monday and have a different problem. We upgraded from a pop-up and moved all our stuff into the camper and didn't make a dent in the storage. We added a second TV, DVD player, new sheets, towels, rugs, food, etc, and still have loads of storage. A hard-side is so much nicer than a pop-up. I was also surprised that our Dodge Durango tows the 25RSS just as easy as the pop-up.


wonjusup ,

I see you just joined us tonight and this is your first post. Congratulations and enjoy the new TT. Where are you from? Check out the rally threads and join the fun!


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Wonjusup,

Our feelings exactly. We towed the 25 with a 2000 Durango for a while, no problems.
The new HEMI is much better, however.

Dave


----------



## ProEdge (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Floorplan..
Enjoy..


----------



## wonjusup (May 25, 2007)

wonjusup ,

I see you just joined us tonight and this is your first post. Congratulations and enjoy the new TT. Where are you from? Check out the rally threads and join the fun!
[/quote]

Thanks, we're from Palm Bay, FL. My wife, two kids, dog, and I are going on our first trip Wednesday. We're taking the camper to Patrick AFB in Cocoa Beach for a few days to get used to it. We also purchased a tandem and a single kayak we plan to use in the Indian River. Great fishing!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome aboard and enjoy your trip in the new OB for it's going to be a big change from life in the Pop Up


----------

